# TiVo Stream for Android will be out soon!



## anonymoustech123 (Aug 23, 2014)

I see a lot of people wondering when it will be out. Well, You didn't hear it from me! If you don't believe me, call in and ask.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Blink and you might miss it!


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Or, you could look to twitter, or any of the other multitudes of posts the other day.



> *@TiVo*
> Finally! Very glad to say that our Android streaming app will become available next month! Stay tuned for details. #android #tivoroamio


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

bradleys said:


> Blink and you might miss it!


He blinked too long,.


----------

